# Need to replace blinker relay...



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I found it genuinevwaudiparts.com for $50...does anyone have a part number? Also, I looked through my Bentley, and cannot find how to disassemble the steering column. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*

Blinker relay or stalk? The blinker relay is the hazard switch. If it's the relay you just pop out the radio, pop down the bar holding all the buttons in the dash in and push the hazard button out. If you've got radio keys, it takes 5 minutes at the most.


----------



## TTpdx (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (bauch1425)*

If it is the turn signal relay/hazard, here is the link to a great write -up:
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1193292.phtml
The part number for the turn signal relay is:
8N0-941-509-A 
$59.85 about a month ago at my Audi dealer.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (TTpdx)*

just be warned - I thought my relay was bad. got a new one & didnt fix the problem, ended up bein the stalk.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (cdougyfresh)*

Ok, thanks everyone for the clarification - it is actually the stalk thats the problem. The mechanism in the stalk broke - I assume that I need a new stalk...Does anyone have a part number/DIY for that?
EDIT: http://www.genuinevwaudiparts....gid=2 I found that link - do I need to buy part 5, or will I need to find a completely new stalk?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:16 AM 7-21-2008_


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*



l88m22vette said:


> do I need to buy part 5, or will I need to find a completely new stalk?
> 
> 
> > I think that is for the complete stalk
> ...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*

I had mine put in for .75 hrs of labor.. I was scared to take off the steering wheel & accidentally deploy the airbag


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (markcorrado1)*

Great, thanks a lot for the AW link and help. Time to fix a characTTer TTrait


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*

So, FINALLY got the new relay, it took 5 minutes to swap. Its amazing how nice it feels to have blinkers after such a long time of on/off crappy operation...Now its brake time


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*

Now it's time to upgrade them:
http://www.mcpii.com/interior.html


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (MCPaudiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MCPaudiTT* »_Now it's time to upgrade them:
http://www.mcpii.com/interior.html

I've had mine almost a year, they're great!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (bauch1425)*

http://www.mcpii.com/InDevelopment.html
The upcoming stuff sounds interesting...any info


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Need to replace blinker relay... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_The upcoming stuff sounds interesting...any info









Nope, ya gotta wait like everyone else


----------

